# [SOLVED] Some general questions about sound cards.



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello,

*Introduction:*
Never in my live I used 5.1 audio system or a sound card and that's why I was never introduced to what it is and what you eat it with. Now that I bought Logitech Z5450 I figured out that the only way to connect it to my computer is to buy a sound card, because my computer does not have enough holes to plug in all the wires. 

My computer only has a build in sound card that only has standart _green OUT_ hole and _blue IN_ hole, while on the back of the reciever (or how ever you call it) of my new sound system it has _front, rear, and sub/ctr_ holes.

http://www.hardcoreware.net/image.php?src=4741&ts=1129311814

So I need a help on choosing a sound card.......

*Some information (maybe it will help you with an answer):*
- I am not a hardcore computer gamer.
- I do listen to music a lot. Not too loud but I like deep bases.
- I do care for the quality of music that is why I prefer lossless audio formats more then mp3.

*So, my questions are:*

1. What do I look for when looking for a sound card?
2. What are the differences between expensive sound cards $300+ and ~$100 sound cards?
3. Does a good sound card increase a quality/loudness of a sound?
4. Is $100 one on this link any good these days? http://us.creative.com/shop/shopcategory.asp?category=1& or should I go for a cheaper/expensiever one?
5. I am building a new system. I am planing on spending about $2000 (maybe more) on a tower, so I wonder if I need to keep a sound card at a decent level to fit my system. or is it not worth it?

*I would really appreciate your help and please don't laugh it me and my noobish understanding of what a sound card is used for. I just never used one.*


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Some general questions about sound cards.*

>> up


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Some general questions about sound cards.*

Hi Ervand,
I got your PM and I thank you for you compliment. When you consider a sound card for you PC it will take some research. There are alot of good sound cards out there, but it is what you want to do with them. You say you are a music lover, you may want to record at some point. There is also the gamming issue, digital recording, analog and the list goes on. As far as the manufacture I would reccomend that would be Creative Labs. I have used many types of thier cards and have had little or no trouble at all with them. I am now using an old creative lab 5.1 sourround sound card (atleast 8 years old) with a logitech surround sound systems similar to yours. This card ran about $25.00 back then and I have had no problems with it. The best reccomendation I can give you is consider what you want it to do (Play music, recordability, gamming) and google (The Best Sound Card). Googling this will give you a multiple listing of various cards and reccomendations depending on the qualities you are looking for. Here is just an example:
http://www.pcmus.com/Best-Audio-Recording-Card.htm
http://compreviews.about.com/od/multimedia/tp/SoundCards.htm
I hope this helps you, but when it comes to Sound cards it gets down to a personal choice.
Let me know what you decide,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Some general questions about sound cards.*

Thanks for replying!

Based on your reply I figured I need the cheapest one. All I am going to do is listen to music, play some games. Never in my live planed or even thought about recording music, so that falls off.

The only question that you didn't answer is:
*- Does a sound card reflect the output sound quality?*

If it does, then I would consider getting this:
http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...r-X-Fi-Xtreme-Sound-Card/2587804/product.html
If it does not, I would get this cheap one:
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Live-PCI-Sound-Card/2587792/product.html

*Another question I have is:*
- Both of those sound cards say they are 7.1. Does that mean I wouldn't be able to set up a 5.1 system on it? or 7.1 can do all 7.1, 5.1, 2.1?

And one more question:
*There could be several reasons why those cards are that much cheaper then their original price. Big part of the items listen on overstock.com was refurbished. Refurbished products have a bigger chance of not working properly. If there is some kind of problem with a sound card is it something I am going to notice right the way? Or I might not notice it right a way? I am asking because I can return this card in 30 days after a purchase. That's a websites policy.*


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Some general questions about sound cards.*

Hi Ervand,
The answer to your first question is yes. A quaility sound card does reflect the output or sound quality, but there are other factors to consider. You could be the best musician in the world, but if the acustics are not right the output of your performance is compromised. In your case (and I believe everybody else) no one is just happy with the basics. You believe you will not record any music, ("Never in my live planed or even thought about recording music, so that falls off"). When you get your system up and running the basic sound card will sound wonderful to your ears, but you will limit yourself down the road. People always want to expand. The X-FI Xtreme gives you digital input (thats why it is more exspensive). This will allow you to make true digital recordings which is far better than analog. 
As far as the 7.1, Your 5.1 system will work. Then again you have the option to add. As far as a refurbished unit this is hard to decide. An electrical component can always fail. If I were to buy on the web though, IMO I would buy from NEWEGG.COM. I have had great experience from them. Thier customer service especially is beyound compare. I had a Mobo go bad almost a year after purchase and they (Not the manufacture) replaced it at no cost. Of course I do alot of business with them so that might have been a factor.
So, the decision will be up to you and your budget. 
Thanks,
Bill
PS- Just a reminder, People always wish for more (Human Nature). Technology is ALWAYS changing.


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Some general questions about sound cards.*

I greatly thank you for your wonderful detailed answers and great suggestions! I will consider them all. Thanks again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Some general questions about sound cards.*

GOOD luck on your new build.
PM me or post and let me know how you make out.,
Thanks,
Bill


----------

